# Someone gave me an original modded Xbox.. now what? 0_0



## GM Otomon (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey, so someone gave me a modded Xbox and a bunch of burned Dvds, shortly before they passed away.
I just tried using the console today, but I noticed all the dvds were in terrible condition and unplayable. So I download and iso, but I cannot figure out how to burn them in order for the modchip to reconize em? I tried using Qwix and burning the converted iso using both the "Local Folder" iso and "Convert Iso" options but no luck... 

So  how do I burn isos properly? 

And no I have no idea if its hardmodded or softmoded, but they gave me those burned dvds which I am guessing means its hardmodded otherwise some sort of custom XMB would boot no?


----------



## Daggot (Feb 19, 2016)

Wait, you have a modchip? Check your HDD size you might be able to bypass the whole disk thing and just play em straight from the xbox. Xbox drives and finicky and only like certain media that depend on which drive it was produced with. You can tell which drive you have by looking through the menu of your modded dashboard.  Alternatively you could refer to the picture here and also make sure to read this copypasted post, it helped me a bunch back before I swapped the HDD on mine.

Samsung Drive:
Reads all CD-R/RW
Reads all DVD-R/RW
Will not read DVD+R/RW

Thomson Drive:
Will not read CD-R
Will only read SOME (generally expensive media) CD-RW
Reads all DVD-R/RW
Reads all DVD+R/RW

Philips Drive:
Will not read CD-R
Will read SOME (generally expensive media) CD-RW
Reads all DVD-R/RW
Does not read DVD+R/RW






EDIT:

If you're softmodded make sure you still check the HDD size in the file explorer. Back when I burnt disks I usually used imgburn and burnt them gently at the slowest setting my drive could support. Its more economical to use multi disk managers so you can fit 2/3 games on 1 disk depending on their size and that way you have an entire series on 1 disk instead of 2. You can find things like that in the C-Xbox tool


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 19, 2016)

Regardless if its softmodded or hard modded you can play burnt games, or copy games to the HD. Use imgburn for making backups. As for the rest? I can't help you with that.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 19, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Wait, you have a modchip? Check your HDD size you might be able to bypass the whole disk thing and just play em straight from the xbox. Xbox drives and finicky and only like certain media that depend on which drive it was produced with. You can tell which drive you have by looking through the menu of your modded dashboard.  Alternatively you could refer to the picture here and also make sure to read this copypasted post, it helped me a bunch back before I swapped the HDD on mine.
> 
> Samsung Drive:
> Reads all CD-R/RW
> ...


Don't know anything about this topic, but I'm just going to like your comment for the effort you put into it.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 20, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Wait, you have a modchip? Check your HDD size you might be able to bypass the whole disk thing and just play em straight from the xbox. Xbox drives and finicky and only like certain media that depend on which drive it was produced with. You can tell which drive you have by looking through the menu of your modded dashboard.  Alternatively you could refer to the picture here and also make sure to read this copypasted post, it helped me a bunch back before I swapped the HDD on mine.
> 
> If you're softmodded make sure you still check the HDD size in the file explorer. Back when I burnt disks I usually used imgburn and burnt them gently at the slowest setting my drive could support. Its more economical to use multi disk managers so you can fit 2/3 games on 1 disk depending on their size and that way you have an entire series on 1 disk instead of 2. You can find things like that in the C-Xbox tool



So last night I got desperate and started pressing the buttons randomly, I held the power button and noticed that the ligth on the Xbox turned orange... and Boom it reads my burned dvd 0_0 So I am guessing it means that I have a hard mod.

I am interested on playing games off the harddrive, but the stock hardrive is only like 8 gbs rigth? And what is the easiest way to achieve this with a hardmod?

Also, I noticed that the xbox will randomly either be totally silent, or get really loud. Is this normal on the Xbox? This is my first time messing around with it so idk if it is... its sounds like an airplane in comparison to my ps2 slim lol


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes you don't per se need to open the Xbox to rip discs to the harddrive, even burnt games. Except 8gb is pathetic. (I've never upgraded mine...)


----------



## funnystory (Feb 20, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> So last night I got desperate and started pressing the buttons randomly, I held the power button and noticed that the ligth on the Xbox turned orange... and Boom it reads my burned dvd 0_0 So I am guessing it means that I have a hard mod.
> 
> I am interested on playing games off the harddrive, but the stock hardrive is only like 8 gbs rigth? And what is the easiest way to achieve this with a hardmod?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the xbox will randomly either be totally silent, or get really loud. Is this normal on the Xbox? This is my first time messing around with it so idk if it is... its sounds like an airplane in comparison to my ps2 slim lol



That orange light could be a softmod too. I used to have EvoX and it would load just like you said. I doubt someone would sell you a chipped xbox when softmods can pretty much do everything chips can.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 20, 2016)

funnystory said:


> That orange light could be a softmod too. I used to have EvoX and it would load just like you said. I doubt someone would sell you a chipped xbox when softmods can pretty much do everything chips can.



Well how do I find out? The Xbox does not load a custom XMB just the regular one when I turn on... and when I activate the mod mode the logo for Xbox comes out blue instead of green 0_0


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 20, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> Well how do I find out? The Xbox does not load a custom XMB just the regular one when I turn on... and when I activate the mod mode the logo for Xbox comes out blue instead of green 0_0



If the xbox logo is blue. Then it's chipped. Last I checked you can't edit the logo/splash screen on a softmod. Only chip/tsop flashed machine can do it.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay I guess I am writing my posts too long so I will just list the questions:

1) Is the Xbox supposed to be so loud?

2)My Xbox is hardmodded, what is the best way to get games into my HDD

3)Can I run PAL games in my NTSC system? I know softmodded Wii bypasses region but not sure with Xbox


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 20, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> Okay I guess I am writing my posts too long so I will just list the questions:
> 
> 1) Is the Xbox supposed to be so loud?
> 
> ...



1) I wouldn't say it should be very loud. It's probably the fan is dusty/worn out or possibly the disc drive if it's noisy with a disc in.

2) FTP. The alternate dashboards have ftp servers built in. So just ftp the games across. You don't seem to have anything installed, so probably easiest for you to just burn something like slayers auto installer and let it install one for you. Once you have a dash installed, then you can just send the games across via ftp. Although if you still have the stock hdd in there, you aren't really going to get any games on there.

3) Yes.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 20, 2016)

funnystory said:


> That orange light could be a softmod too. I used to have EvoX and it would load just like you said. I doubt someone would sell you a chipped xbox when softmods can pretty much do everything chips can.





Armadillo said:


> 1) I wouldn't say it should be very loud. It's probably the fan is dusty/worn out or possibly the disc drive if it's noisy with a disc in.
> 
> 2) FTP. The alternate dashboards have ftp servers built in. So just ftp the games across. You don't seem to have anything installed, so probably easiest for you to just burn something like slayers auto installer and let it install one for you. Once you have a dash installed, then you can just send the games across via ftp. Although if you still have the stock hdd in there, you aren't really going to get any games on there.
> 
> 3) Yes.



1/2) So to open up my Xbox and clean it and install a new HD.. I need to have a screwdriver that is shaped like 6 pointed star, I got tons of tools but never seen one like that before, I was hoping it would be easier lol

3)So do I just burn them like I would any other game and my NTSC game will just play them? Or do I need to use some sort of patch on the iso too convert to NSTC?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 20, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> 1/2) So to open up my Xbox and clean it and install a new HD.. I need to have a screwdriver that is shaped like 6 pointed star, I got tons of tools but never seen one like that before, I was hoping it would be easier lol
> 
> 3)So do I just burn them like I would any other game and my NTSC game will just play them? Or do I need to use some sort of patch on the iso too convert to NSTC?



1) Torx driver. You need a t10,t20 and t15. 20 for the outside screws, 10 for some of the internal and 15 to get the hdd out of it's plastic caddy thing.

3) yeah, just burn them.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 20, 2016)

So after spending like 6 hours figuring out how to open the Xbox and carefully taking everything apart, I managed to do it and clean everything carefully, now the Xbox is pretty quiet 

I am going to install Slayers like you told me to, once I do, is it easy to FTP roms to Xbox? How is emulation on the Xbox anyways?

I do not think I am going to change my Hardrive, as even if its just 8 GB in size, most games are not bigger than 3 GB, so I will just FTP whatever game I want to play and delete it once I am done, I will mostly use the Xbox for emulators if the emulation is decent in it....

EDIT:

Oh also I took a picture of the HD it had, not sure if that tell us anything...
http://postimg.org/image/f44o9y1a5/

EDIT2: So I just downloaded the iso for Slayer, and burned it into an CD, did not work...am I supossed to burn it into a dvd instead? And also... do I need to convert it using Qwix like I would for a game iso?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 20, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> So after spending like 6 hours figuring out how to open the Xbox and carefully taking everything apart, I managed to do it and clean everything carefully, now the Xbox is pretty quiet
> 
> I am going to install Slayers like you told me to, once I do, is it easy to FTP roms to Xbox? How is emulation on the Xbox anyways?



Good for most stuff up to ps1. N64 is meh and I think arcade games (cps2 etc) are a mixed bag, with a lot working great, but others not so much.



GM Otomon said:


> I do not think I am going to change my Hardrive, as even if its just 8 GB in size, most games are not bigger than 3 GB, so I will just FTP whatever game I want to play and delete it once I am done, I will mostly use the Xbox for emulators if the emulation is decent in it....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



That's just the stock 10GB seagate drive, Microsoft started to use 10GB drives locked to 8GB, the extra 2 can be unlocked on a modded box, you'll have to search that one as I can't remember how.

Depends on the drive. Unless it's a Samsung drive (and one of the earlier ones, iirc there was a 2nd revision that didn't read them), then you aren't likely to have luck with cd-r. You shouldn't have to do anything to the iso, other than burn it. It's been a long time, but you can try booting the console with the disc already in. I think those types of discs (not games, so slayers and similar) tend to not boot if you let it get to the ms dash, unlike games.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Good for most stuff up to ps1. N64 is meh and I think arcade games (cps2 etc) are a mixed bag, with a lot working great, but others not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay so I managed to install EvoX and managed to ftp with Qwix, by complete luck, I just messed around using the settings people posted online.
The problem is Qwix needs Avalaunch for some features and also Avalaunch has file manager, so I installed that instead, but now I have no idea how to do it!
Any change you have the instructions on how to achieve this? I am so near... I was already able to FTP a game using Evox so I know its possible.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> Okay so I managed to install EvoX and managed to ftp with Qwix, by complete luck, I just messed around using the settings people posted online.
> The problem is Qwix needs Avalaunch for some features and also Avalaunch has file manager, so I installed that instead, but now I have no idea how to do it!
> Any change you have the instructions on how to achieve this? I am so near... I was already able to FTP a game using Evox so I know its possible.



Avalaunch is installed but you don't know how to ftp in or use Qwix with it? or you can't get it to boot as a dash? I don't think I've ever used avalaunch (think the last dash I used was UnleashX). The website for avalaunch is still around and has documentation for it

http://www.avalaunch.net/index.html


----------



## CheatingSoi (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know about any of this but I'm sorry about the guy that passed away. That sucks.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Avalaunch is installed but you don't know how to ftp in or use Qwix with it? or you can't get it to boot as a dash? I don't think I've ever used avalaunch (think the last dash I used was UnleashX). The website for avalaunch is still around and has documentation for it
> 
> http://www.avalaunch.net/index.html



Avalaunch is installed, no idea how to set up FTP. I have no idea what setings im supossed to change on my pc (I had to insert manual ip on my Internet protocol 4 settings for evo)., i have no idea what static ip means or gateway ip....

And yes I know there is lots of sites out there, but none of them have been straigthfoward, like i just need to know exactly what to put into each field x_x

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CheatingSoi said:


> I don't know about any of this but I'm sorry about the guy that passed away. That sucks.



Thanks dude, it was actually given to me by my dad... he liked when I figured things out, because in his old way of thinking, being a man meant you could fix things, thats why I am trying to set it up so badly


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> Avalaunch is installed, no idea how to set up FTP. I have no idea what setings im supossed to change on my pc (I had to insert manual ip on my Internet protocol 4 settings for evo)., i have no idea what static ip means or gateway ip....
> 
> And yes I know there is lots of sites out there, but none of them have been straigthfoward, like i just need to know exactly what to put into each field x_x
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ah right. I've not used Avalaunch, but ftp settings tend to be much the same across all the dashboards. 

Are you connecting directly between the xbox and pc? Not through a router? A lot of the old guides assume you are making a direct connection. You really shouldn't have to change anything pc side if you are going through a router, only stuff on the xbox side. 

Anyway. It looks like avalunch sets most of it's stuff via an .xml config with no option to adjust from avalunch itself, which is a bit shit.

Does avalaunch show an ip at all in the bottom corner when it has booted? It should be easy enough to get it working, once we know where we stand (direct connection/router, showing ip or not etc).


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> ah right. I've not used Avalaunch, but ftp settings tend to be much the same across all the dashboards.
> 
> Are you connecting directly between the xbox and pc? Not through a router? A lot of the old guides assume you are making a direct connection. You really shouldn't have to change anything pc side if you are going through a router, only stuff on the xbox side.
> 
> ...



I actually figured it out! I used this guide in case anyone ever has this problem:

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?/topic/183856-networking-your-xbox-the-best-guide-so-far/

The only problem thus far... whne I load the emulators, instead of showing the emulator in the middle of the screen, it shows them on the top left and off screen... so all I see is -oms and ystem below that on that top left... no idea why! I am loading the emulators by using Avlaunchers File Manager instead of the Emulator option, since they do not show up there, am I supossed to put em on a specific folder?

EDIT: I also noticed gaves wont save


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 21, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> 3)Can I run PAL games in my NTSC system? I know softmodded Wii bypasses region but not sure with Xbox



I believe so. Just buy a genuine import disc (for testing purposes), then play it without any ripping or burning.

Some PAL games might contain undocumented 480p support.
But I'm not sure what 50hz-only games do on an NTSC system.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> I actually figured it out! I used this guide in case anyone ever has this problem:
> 
> http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?/topic/183856-networking-your-xbox-the-best-guide-so-far/
> 
> ...



If you've been stuffing E: full of stuff, it's possible you are out of space as that's where saves normally are.

Emulators, not showing as you won't have set up a directory for them in the avalaunch.xml file. It may have a default which will normally be E:\emulators and f:\emultors. Try ftping in and making an emulator folder on E: and then putting the different emulator folders in there. If not, ftp in and pull the avalaunch.xml file off and see where it expects them, if there's no folder set, you'll have to set it there.




Lumstar said:


> I believe so. Just buy a genuine import disc (for testing purposes), then play it without any ripping or burning.
> 
> Some PAL games might contain undocumented 480p support.
> But I'm not sure what 50hz-only games do on an NTSC system.



IIRC it depends on the game and how you've set the system up. Most of the dashboards can be set to switch the video mode as needed, so will just display it correctly at 50Hz. Of course that's assuming NTSCs aren't still shit and ntsc only, rather than multi-format.

If it's the former and you force them to 60, then it depends on the game. Halo (PAL version is shockingly 50Hz only) will stutter and glitch, others will just black screen and refuse to play.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> If you've been stuffing E: full of stuff, it's possible you are out of space as that's where saves normally are.
> 
> Emulators, not showing as you won't have set up a directory for them in the avalaunch.xml file. It may have a default which will normally be E:\emulators and f:\emultors. Try ftping in and making an emulator folder on E: and then putting the different emulator folders in there. If not, ftp in and pull the avalaunch.xml file off and see where it expects them, if there's no folder set, you'll have to set it there.



I did as you said, and the emulators finally show up after setting them on the right folder. But the problem of one of the emulators showing everything on the top left persists, it may because its an all in one emulator, going to try a specific emulator for each system instead...and no the Xbox is not even half full, so i dont think that is the problem of why its not saving, it may have been cause the emulator was in the wrong folder, im gonna try another emulator and see if problem is fixed.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Okay so I managed to figure out how to save, you just need to have the right folders set up, which none of the emulators tell you to do... the instructions are always just dump everything on your E drive lol so now I can play games and save  Although FCE Nintendo emulator wont do regular saves but only save states, the emulator is set to default to automatically load latest save state, so Im guessing it was done on purpose.

Anyways I pretty much achieved what I wanted to do. I am just curious why everytime I boot the Xbox, it tells me "Your F drive is running low on memory" I havent put any files on that partition.. in fact on Avalaunch File manager, its just shows as an Error 0_0 Also... I installed Avalaunch without "unistalling" EvoX, any idea how to go about doing this? I am guessing it is taking up space, do I just delete files on C drive or what?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2016)

GM Otomon said:


> Anyways I pretty much achieved what I wanted to do. I am just curious why everytime I boot the Xbox, it tells me "Your F drive is running low on memory" I havent put any files on that partition.. in fact on Avalaunch File manager, its just shows as an Error 0_0 Also... I installed Avalaunch without "unistalling" EvoX, any idea how to go about doing this? I am guessing it is taking up space, do I just delete files on C drive or what?



F: is not a standard partition on a stock xbox hdd.

So it's either complaining about low space, because the previous owner unlocked the extra 2GB on that drive (which becomes F and it's full. If you don't see F: when you ftp in, then it's not this.

If there is no F:, then it's just complaining because F: doesn't exist so it thinks it is low. There's probably an option either in avalanch or it's .xml file to stop it looking for F:.

evox you can just just delete the evoxdash.xbe + any other files relating to it. I would leave it though. It won't be taking up that much space and the bios has a boot order of .xbe to look for. If avalaunch is booting, then it's first in the boot order, so I would leave evox. That way if you ever fuck up avalaunch it will fall back to booting evox and at least you have ftp etc to fix whatever you broke.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 21, 2016)

For playing out of region games, at least burned copies of games, you should be able to make the iso of the original xbox game region free by using a program called Qwix or c-xbox tool and Dexbe. I remember doing that a while back to make a pal region copy of conker live and reloaded work on my ntsc original xbox by making it region free before burning it to a disc.


----------



## GM Otomon (Feb 21, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> F: is not a standard partition on a stock xbox hdd.
> 
> So it's either complaining about low space, because the previous owner unlocked the extra 2GB on that drive (which becomes F and it's full. If you don't see F: when you ftp in, then it's not this.
> 
> ...



Oh that is a good idea, guess I will keep it  And I did as you said and deactivated Drive F.. no more errors! Been testing out a few roms in different emulators, and they all work perfectly! 



cvskid said:


> For playing out of region games, at least burned copies of games, you should be able to make the iso of the original xbox game region free by using a program called Qwix or c-xbox tool and Dexbe. I remember doing that a while back to make a pal region copy of conker live and reloaded work on my ntsc original xbox by making it region free before burning it to a disc.



As I managed to install Avalaunch on my Xbox, I will running games off my HDD... I noticed there is an option to change region, will give it a shot next time I download a PAL game.

Anyways thanks so much to everyone who posted on this topic! I am really happy with the results, let see how long the actual Xbox lasts lol... good thing I can at least backup my saves using FTP!


----------

